# Lake Martin info wanted



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bull striper have been on fire along shorelines with plum spooks.


----------



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bull striper have been on fire along shorelines with plum spooks.


You pulled this off the auto fishing report generator, didn’t you?


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Also to clarify. It's Lake Martin in Alabama. Not sure if other states have a Lake Martin also.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I fished that reservoir years ago with a guide. He said the fishing varies with the level of the water. When we fished it the water was way down and the dams were not running. We caught largemouth and alabama bass but no stripers. If the water is down and the house you rented has a dock, you may not be able to use it.


----------



## Clayton (Feb 24, 2018)

I grew up going to Lake Martin every weekend all the way through college. The lake is on average quite deep (~30-45'). The area you are staying does have some shallower areas however many of the stripper guides fish the deeper water (~100-150') near the dam with deep drop spinning tackle. 

I have had limited luck luck with fly fishing for large mouth bass there. In general Lake Martin is not known as a great fishing lake - water is very clear.

Depending exactly where in the Dadeville area you are there are some underwater lights in front docks that do offer a little fun. 

May be worth looking at some local guides for stripper, fairly certain that there is not a single fly guide on the lake.


----------

